# Ready, Steady, Bake (off)  2019



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2019)

Next series coming up 27th August, amid the scandal that is PH.
Not for this series, but for next, who could replace him?
Paul Hollywood's GBBO future 'looks uncertain' as scandals 'leave bad taste'


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

Starts tonight. Who will be watching?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes


----------



## D'wards (Aug 27, 2019)

Got Henry in the GBBO sweepstake at work


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Got Henry in the GBBO sweepstake at work



Bad luck; bit young and inexperienced 

*Henry, 20*

He's a English literature student at Durham University, who tests out his culinary skills and carefully combined flavours on his housemates. Lucky them!

Great British Bake Off 2019: What's in store for 2019? - CBBC Newsround


----------



## D'wards (Aug 27, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Bad luck; bit young and inexperienced
> 
> *Henry, 20*
> 
> ...


Yah. No hope


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2019)

Oh thank god it is back  This and 24 Hours in Police Custody are the only things I watch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Paul Hollywood's GBBO future 'looks uncertain' as scandals 'leave bad taste'





> he’s coming across extremely unlikeable behind the scenes,



He’s extremely unlikeable on screen too  I’m a late adopter and have only watched this on C4, he’s the worst thing in it.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh thank god it is back  This and 24 Hours in Police Custody are the only things I watch


It's the most wonderful time, of the year.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

Well, not really, because this will carry us through to winter


----------



## zora (Aug 27, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh thank god it is back



Snap! I literally just said "Thank god for that", out loud, in public, on reading the opening post


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2019)

My friend bought me tickets to see Paul Hollywood for my birthday a few years back and he struck me as an arsehole even then.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

He appears to have a habit of upsetting young women at the moment


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Starts tonight. Who will be watching?


Yes


----------



## clicker (Aug 27, 2019)

Was it always an hour and a half long?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

? No. BBC an hour. When they crossed over it was lengthened, a bit. An hour and ten perhaps.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2019)

Skits


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 27, 2019)

hang on - is this from 8pm?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2019)

I've already picked someone I think I hate.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2019)

I reserve the right to change my mind though.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> hang on - is this from 8pm?


Yes!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 27, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Yes!



catch up it is then!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

10 minutes old and Michael has cut himself making a bloody fruit cake.....three times 
Yes, have picked an annoying one also.
.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2019)

There was one with an annoying voice who I took an instant dislike to, then she was revealed as a vet , so I instantly changed my mind


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

Helena has potential

To be irritating


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2019)

marty21 said:


> There was one with an annoying voice who I took an instant dislike to, then she was revealed as a vet , so I instantly changed my mind


Haha! Yes! This is me.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 27, 2019)

Phil reminds me of someone from a Roald Dahl story looks-wise. In a good way.

Frank Skinner said that Hollywood looks like he'd reek of aftershave, and I know what he means


----------



## D'wards (Aug 27, 2019)

Nice to see they haven't abandoned innuendo entirely #furrygarden


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2019)

There's so much waste, I honestly think that if they make a mistake, they should have to try and fix it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 27, 2019)

Quote of the show, about being at Uni
"I was in a year where everyone turned 21"


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

Phil moulding his nose cone has to be a contender for extra slice


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 27, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Phil moulding his nose cone has to be a contender for extra slice


Lol I Don't watch those extra shows but i can imagine. Made I laugh


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2019)

Dan gone, not Jamie


----------



## moomoo (Aug 27, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh thank god it is back  This and 24 Hours in Police Custody are the only things I watch



Likewise! I’ve had to record it to watch tomorrow though because I’ve just got home from work. Grrrrr.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah, don't get that


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm really surprised by that result.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah, me too. Probably Paul’s doing


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2019)

Paul clearly didn't like the look of Dan.
BTW, can't stand all that panto stuff at the beginning, just why? It adds nothing, a right turn off.


----------



## aqua (Aug 28, 2019)

The right person went for me though it was a close call between him and another bloke for my daughter.

I really want the recipe of that makes Xmas cake with the marzipan stars on it


----------



## Saffy (Aug 28, 2019)

Naked Christmas Cake

I thought it looked lovely too.


----------



## aqua (Aug 28, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Naked Christmas Cake
> 
> I thought it looked lovely too.


Thank you! That so wasn't there last night!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 28, 2019)

You're welcome. I quite fancy making it this week. I normally try and make the technical bake but I'm not sure I'm up to the angel cakes. 
I think Amelia is my favourite so far. It was such a shame she didn't get to finish her cake because I think it would have been brilliant.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2019)

I believe there is an app this year which contains some of the recipes.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2019)

THe idea of the birthday cake was a good one...however, Fan fury as Dan becomes first to be axed from Bake Off

Dan really made a pigs ear of everything! He cannot last long in that form.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 28, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Paul clearly didn't like the look of Dan.
> BTW, can't stand all that panto stuff at the beginning, just why? It adds nothing, a right turn off.


Its so cringey . I watch on catchup & always  fast forward the start


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 28, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Dan gone, not Jamie



I'm watching it now.  Have pity  on the catchers-up and be circumspect about who gets the elbow. Could we not know that for a reasonable period? 24 hours?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 28, 2019)

I dont like any of them. But Ive taken particularly against Man-bun, Old Geezer, and Fitbit.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 28, 2019)

Old Geezer now Cockney Wanka after his nosecone shaping


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh, Henry


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 28, 2019)

Midwich Cuckoo Schnautzer boy was lucky


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 28, 2019)

If certain tabloids don't suggest he's swapped places with his identical twin to cheat at any point (what with there being fewer brown contestants to go after this year) I shall be disappointed


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2019)

I really thought Jamie would go, but I'm glad he didn't cos he's good entertainment.  I like Amelia and the old Essex dude.  Goth woman annoys me.  I think Henry will go far.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 31, 2019)

Am I right in thinking extra slice was previously 30 minutes and is now an hour. It was well and truly cringeworthy from what I saw. Truly dreadful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm watching Extra Slice now and agree it's awful. I'm sure it used to be better. The panel were visibly cringing at Tom Allen's bits.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2019)

It's on tonight, right? I really need to get a reminder set


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 2, 2019)

Tuesday isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Tuesday isn't it?


Oh


----------



## hash tag (Sep 2, 2019)

It's tomorrow. It is 20:00 and back down to 1 hour 15. I might well wash my hair instead. The Great British Bake Off - All 4


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 2, 2019)

I'll have to watch on Wednesday cos my telly is only on the internet and the supid channel 4 app won't play live on my telly.
It will on my laptop but not on the telly. Stupid.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'll have to watch on Wednesday cos my telly is only on the internet and the supid channel 4 app won't play live on my telly.
> It will on my laptop but not on the telly. Stupid.


Are you a license refuser?


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2019)

Biscuits! 
Choccy bars too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2019)

I have to watch on +1


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2019)

Boo


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2019)

Figgy rolls...yum


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2019)

We're we supposed to see the holding hands while judging the fig rolls


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 3, 2019)

Why do they always put icing sugar on things. It wasnt in the recipe. Twats. The lot of them


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2019)

Pru is very disappointed by (the size) of Henry's organ


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2019)

That chicken is amazing!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2019)

Some great stoppers all round, except for....


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2019)

Hurrah.....


----------



## moomoo (Sep 3, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> I have to watch on +1



I have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 10, 2019)

Bread week!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2019)

Judging by the lack of posts it appears that people are falling out of love for bake off.
I was working last night but have no inclination of catching up with it. I gather Mrs T was watching
but she said little about it; not a good sign.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2019)

Watching on catch up and my immediate reaction....nobody wants chicken in their bread Henry. Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2019)

And fucking charcoal? You knob Henry 

(Why do I feel I am going to be eating my words in about 5 minutes?)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2019)

Amelia just said she hates cheese.
She's dead to me.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 11, 2019)

I had high hopes for Amelia.
I like Michelle and Rosie is growing on me.
Alice is annoying.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Judging by the lack of posts it appears that people are falling out of love for bake off.
> I was working last night but have no inclination of catching up with it. I gather Mrs T was watching
> but she said little about it; not a good sign.


I'm not out of love with Bake Off! I just have to watch on catch up as my TV is just on the internet and for some stupid reason, the channel 4 app on my telly won't allow me to watch live. It's bullshit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I had high hopes for Amelia.
> I like Michelle and Rosie is growing on me.
> Alice is annoying.


Alice is one of those 'perfect' people but I'm giving her a pass because nobody's perfect.

Rosie is the one who irritates me.

I just love Helena....I was once a goth...we are family..


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2019)

The charcoal buns look disgusting. And it seems they taste like shit too.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 11, 2019)

Helena is ace.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 11, 2019)

I like Helena as a goth myself but do not like the new format on channel 4 with stupid skits etc. Been forced to watch it by kid who has now obsessively been watching the old ones on BBC2, the ones where Mary Berry was wearing dour M and S and the history of flour was keenly described.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 11, 2019)

I kind of miss the history bits Mel and Sue used to do.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 11, 2019)

I miss how Mazza used to say 'layer' and 'pistachio' but make up for it by impersonating her saying it at every opportunity.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2019)

Whatever the faults of the C4 incarnation, the whole thing is saved by Noel Fielding and his easy rapport with the contestants. I find him a joy to watch.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 11, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Whatever the faults of the C4 incarnation, the whole thing is saved by Noel Fielding and his easy rapport with the contestants. I find him a joy to watch.


My child, not one aufait with normal social interaction and sense, described him as 'being my type.' Not sure what to think about that. He called Paul Hollywood 'the ruthless one'.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2019)

Ha! Right choice. Doesn't like cheese.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm fed up with Michelle. Yes you're fucking Welsh. Can we change the record please.

I'm alternately between liking Rosie and finding her a bit too much. I reckon Michael is a strong contender for the final.


----------



## clicker (Sep 11, 2019)

I can't remember any of their names. Paul and Sandi are both grating on me. Bread is boring . Halloween woman is never going to stop baking bats is she? Liking Noel.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 17, 2019)

Mogden said:


> I'm fed up with Michelle. Yes you're fucking Welsh. Can we change the record please.



‘What’s an English Rose look like, I’m Welsh’ they asked for a Tudor Rose. 
Guess what, they were Welsh too!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 17, 2019)

I dont know their names. I've called one Wannabe Winkleman


----------



## Saffy (Sep 17, 2019)

I've got Priya in the sweepstake. It's not looking good!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 17, 2019)

My friend has just said that Alice is like Patty Simcox from Grease.  I kept wondering who she reminded me of.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 17, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I've got Priya in the sweepstake. It's not looking good!


I like her.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 17, 2019)

There's too many of them. I don't know their names yet.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 17, 2019)

wtfftw said:


> I like her.


I do too but when she was doing the technical, I thought she was going to get the boot!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 17, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I do too but when she was doing the technical, I thought she was going to get the boot!


I thought the judging of that was pretty rude! And I'm generally I'm favour of proper judging -I do think they should taste it


----------



## trashpony (Sep 17, 2019)

I can’t believe priya didn’t do the pastry first! And that idiot (Henry?) who made kulfi. 

The geography teacher really annoys me but she reminds me of a colleague who also really annoys me. It’s not grabbing me this year for some reason. Feels a bit flat


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 17, 2019)

Alice is annoying with her staring big eyes.
I like Helena, her ghost was very cute.
Not sure the right one went this week


----------



## Mogden (Sep 17, 2019)

Dovydaitis said:


> Alice is annoying with her staring big eyes.
> I like Helena, her ghost was very cute.
> Not sure the right one went this week


Definitely not the right one. Priya made an absolute mess of the technical, didn't keep to the brief about colour in the edibles for the showstopper but somehow Phil went?!?

Still backing Michael. Rahul was more nervous than him throughout last year and still won it.


----------



## clicker (Sep 18, 2019)

I want to see jaw droppingly, mouth watering cakes that defy gravity or imagination. Instead we get pokey little lemon tarts . No one is outstanding yet.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 18, 2019)

Viewers complaining on the radio this morning that Noel’s shirt induced migraines!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 18, 2019)

I think Phil was the right one to go. Everyone had a bit of a disaster with the technical but at least Priya and Henry's sweets were tasty or challenging.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 18, 2019)

I do like Michael. Wanted to give him a hug after his first one


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2019)

wtfftw said:


> There's too many of them. I don't know their names yet.


mrs21 is good with their names, and very patient when I ask her who x is


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 18, 2019)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 is good with their names, and very patient when I ask her who x is


You are a lucky man.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm warming to Henry and Michael.
Michelle's everything "homely" schtick is wearing a bit thin
Rosie's voice is annoying.
Think Priya should have gone really.
I REALLY want some Indian sweets now!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 18, 2019)

Extra Slice is still toe-curlingly awful. Even with St Kathy of Burke.


----------



## zora (Sep 28, 2019)

Ah what?  Just catching up on this week's episode, and I'm a little surprised just how gutted I feel that Helena left. Boo!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 28, 2019)

zora said:


> Ah what?  Just catching up on this week's episode, and I'm a little surprised just how gutted I feel that Helena left. Boo!


Yeah, I loved Helena. I'm surprised Michelle went too.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 28, 2019)

It made no sense to me that those two went. Helena won a challenge! Priya seems a perfectly pleasant woman but how is she still there?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 28, 2019)

This wasn't the week to lose two, certainly not Helena who was nowhere near the bottom of the pile this week and has emerged as one of the fan favourites. If Henry goes, I'm not gonna watch for at least a week.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 28, 2019)

Helena won the technical!  It makes no sense!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 28, 2019)

After last year went to Rahul, I think the old rule of being judged week-by-week is done


----------



## Mordi (Sep 29, 2019)

I might be being too cynical but I reckon there's a lot of producer stirring on the judgements to try and produce buzz. In our household it hasn't been very effective. I quite like Michael and the camp competent one, and I would very much like the person attached to that fringe to be sent home but I'm not very invested in comparison with previous years.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2019)

I wasn't impressed with the showstopper round this week.  It was just a big cake.  Theyve done that already and that's what they normally do for the final as well.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 30, 2019)

I don’t like Michael. I’m not mad keen on any of them this year tbh.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 30, 2019)

I like Henry. He's my favourite one left now Helen's gone.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 30, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> It made no sense to me that those two went. Helena won a challenge! Priya seems a perfectly pleasant woman but how is she still there?



This^


----------



## kittyP (Sep 30, 2019)

The only one I really liked was Helena  
I don't feel like I really care who wins now


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 30, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I wasn't impressed with the showstopper round this week.  It was just a big cake.  Theyve done that already and that's what they normally do for the final as well.


And most of then were not very good as well!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 30, 2019)

For the last two weeks i have not agreed with who got chucked out. It's a swizz. 
Booo.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 30, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> After last year went to Rahul, I think the old rule of being judged week-by-week is done


Except Michelle had done really well in the past and Helena was definitely above Priya over the last few weeks. So I don't know if that stands. 
The judges decisions just don't make sense all round at the moment. 

I think Paul was just really snobby about Helena's spooky themes. 
Also they don't know how popular the contestants are going to be with the public at the time.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 30, 2019)

Initially I couldn't take to Rosie but I've really warmed to her now. 
Her comment about rabbits just wanting to die made me snort with laughter.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2019)

I have warmed to Rosie too  Her poor jelly horse tranq blobs  I think Michelle went because the producers didn’t like her tacky icing concepts


----------



## kittyP (Sep 30, 2019)

Actually yeah Rosie is funny


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2019)

It’s much easier to watch now, as there’s so few, but they’re all very young and samey.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Initially I couldn't take to Rosie but I've really warmed to her now.
> Her comment about rabbits just wanting to die made me snort with laughter.


I imagine the way Rosie said “stayyy” to her biscuit is the way she talks to ailing rabbits


----------



## Saffy (Oct 1, 2019)

I really enjoyed this week. 
The right person went in my opinion.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 1, 2019)

Well deserve win for wannabe winkleman


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I really enjoyed this week.
> The right person went in my opinion.


Yeah idk why Henry was so worried but I suppose it’s different inside the tent when they called your cake stodgy  His brooch too ^_^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2019)

I lolled a couple of times too...when Alice mentioned her marking


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2019)

He's got an apron with a star on it. 
Henry, you are a nice young chap who wears lovely shirts and smart ties, but star baker might be just out of your reach, unless you mean to encase your brooch in filo and adorn it with candied hazelnuts to stab Steff in the heart with it at the beginning of each week.  
I still think you're a hoot, with your kleptomaniac tendencies; but  lose the brooch, kiddo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2019)

Espresso said:


> He's got an apron with a star on it.
> Henry, you are a nice young chap who wears lovely shirts and smart ties, but star baker might be just out of your reach, unless you mean to encase your brooch in filo and adorn it with candied hazelnuts to stab Steff in the heart with it at the beginning of each week.
> I still think you're a hoot, with your kleptomaniac tendencies; but  lose the brooch, kiddo.


It was a spiderweb brooch  I assumed it was a gift from Helena, and an article in the Guardian seems to back that up.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2019)

Yup. I saw that somewhere on the internet. Still, that was after I'd seen it with my own eyes. It looked like a star to me. 
It's nice that it Helena gave him a spiderweb. There's a sentence you don't see every day.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 5, 2019)

Finally Priya has gone. I’m so bored by this, I’ve been watching celeb masterchef which I normally don’t bother with but I need a cooking fix at this time of year


----------



## MsHopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Am struggling with Bake Off this year, the themes seem ridculous and the contestants a bit bland. Have stopped watching extra slice - an hour is too long!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2019)

trashpony said:


> Finally Priya has gone. I’m so bored by this, I’ve been watching *celeb masterchef *which I normally don’t bother with but I need a cooking fix at this time of year


Omfg is it on???? Thank god! THANK _YOU_!! I had no idea it was back! I love it but we don’t watch enough broadcast bbc to see the trailers and stuff


----------



## clicker (Oct 5, 2019)

trashpony said:


> Finally Priya has gone. I’m so bored by this, I’ve been watching celeb masterchef which I normally don’t bother with but I need a cooking fix at this time of year


They all seem really good in comparison to the Bake Off bods too...and interesting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> Omfg is it on???? Thank god! THANK _YOU_!! I had no idea it was back! I love it but we don’t watch enough broadcast bbc to see the trailers and stuff


Oh shit, it’s been on for weeks and the first 2 eps are expired, with 12 to catch up on


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 5, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh shit, it’s been on for weeks and the first 2 eps are expired, with 12 to catch up on


Get on with it then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2019)

wtfftw said:


> Get on with it then


I’m gonna


----------



## trashpony (Oct 5, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh shit, it’s been on for weeks and the first 2 eps are expired, with 12 to catch up on


Wow! I must have got in just in time. I’ve skipped a few towards the end. Got bored with the ‘journey’


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2019)

I haven’t caught up on Celeb Masterchef  It’s such a commitment 

Back to the tent tonight! I imagine they’re getting towards those weeks where it was astonishingly warm, and I do like when stuff won’t set then slides about  It’s so unfair


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 8, 2019)

I'll be watching maybe an hour behind tonight as my child will not go to sleep.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 8, 2019)

The theme is festival tonight apparently. I was a bit  but then my sister said it might mean Christmas or Eid...that kind of festival. 

I was thinking Glastonbury.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2019)

I can't watch live due to children either


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2019)

I kick children off the telly when it's bake off. 



Spoiler: Spoilers



I'm sad Michael's gone because I loved him but I think it was the right call for once. Those stupid knitted cakes though - wtf were they about?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 9, 2019)

I thought they looked disgusting, like a washing up sponge.


----------



## clicker (Oct 9, 2019)

Watching how many fingers are involved with making food  makes me feel a bit yuk. I try to forget that what we often eat has been preened and primped umpteen times.  Last night's mucking about with all those layers made me feel queasy.
Eta looking forward to pastry week... soooo much can go wrong.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2019)

I was pleased Alice stayed  She’s a bit twee but I don’t mind it. She was cocking up early on this ep, but when the showstopper sketch came up you could tell she was going to be OK. Henry is also good value, and Steph can win if she wants, I’m not mad. She was v sweet looking at Henry for his reaction as she knew he’d be the Star Baker  

Not enough melting and sliding for my tastes though


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2019)

clicker said:


> Watching how many fingers are involved with making food  makes me feel a bit yuk. I try to forget that what we often eat has been preened and primped umpteen times.  Last night's mucking about with all those layers made me feel queasy.
> Eta looking forward to pastry week... soooo much can go wrong.


and the number of times you've seen people washing their hands in the series can be counted on the fingers of one hand


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm not sure we want to see hand washing, it does not make for good watching.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I'm not sure we want to see hand washing, it does not make for good watching.


we don't see it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2019)

I did think I might try grilling a cake though... I’ve got a load of super bright gel colours left over from a rainbow cake I made so mayyyyybe it could be something I’d try


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> we don't see it



Not do we wish to. Besides, it's not us eating it.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I thought they looked disgusting, like a washing up sponge.


Yes! I knew they reminded me of something! I have a pack of washing up sponges from Tiger which is exactly the same colours as the health kick bloke's (sorry he's boring and I can't remember his name. David?)


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> I did think I might try grilling a cake though... I’ve got a load of super bright gel colours left over from a rainbow cake I made so mayyyyybe it could be something I’d try


Do it! And send a photo to Extra Slice


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2019)

Apparently Alice and Henry are a couple and Sandi made a comment last night (that I can’t remember) which made me wonder if they’re already during filming.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2019)

Looby said:


> Apparently Alice and Henry are a couple and Sandi made a comment last night (that I can’t remember) which made me wonder if they’re already during filming.


WHAT


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> WHAT



The Great British Bake Off Henry girlfriend 'dig' from Sandi Toksvig | Metro News


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2019)

Looby said:


> The Great British Bake Off Henry girlfriend 'dig' from Sandi Toksvig | Metro News


I though that Sandi’s comment was a funny joke because they’re both gay


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 10, 2019)

I liked Michael


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2019)

Dovydaitis said:


> I liked Michael


Me too  I was surprised he is a personal trainer, because I just was


----------



## Poot (Oct 10, 2019)

Did anyone else like Alice a lot more after learning that her bench always looks like 'a crime scene' compared to everyone else's?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, I warmed to her a bit then. I had her pinned as a 'stepford' sort. 

Rosie always looks uncomfortable when Noel comes to talk to her.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2019)

So, (after catching up very late) I think it was the right result, but he was the only one I really liked.  Of the ones that are left I really don't give a shit about any of them.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2019)

I would eat the Moroccon pie. I like Rosie but thought she was on a gonner


----------



## Saffy (Oct 15, 2019)

Not lids on a pie?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I would eat the Moroccon pie. I like Rosie but thought she was on a gonner


She was very lucky to come second


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Not lids on a pie?



It's a tart


----------



## Saffy (Oct 15, 2019)

hash tag said:


> It's a tart


Exactly!


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2019)

Didn't Sandi announce the winner last week as well?
See a winner emerging by any chance?


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2019)

Henry I suspect of being a Young Conservative. So sorry not sorry.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 15, 2019)

My local paper (which I decided was safe to visit - I don't watch Bakeoff until Thurs eve) decided to publish his expulsion as a local headline. Great. Thanks. No bird related traffic problems, clearly


----------



## Mogden (Oct 16, 2019)

How did that Star Baker happen this week? I disagree with the choice myself.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 16, 2019)

Surely, Steph is going to win?


----------



## clicker (Oct 16, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Surely, Steph is going to win?


I thought that when she was the only one to not suffer from dry pie syndrome.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 16, 2019)

clicker said:


> I thought that when she was the only one to not suffer from dry pie syndrome.


She got relatively good comments compared to everyone else.
I liked David's fish pie but he didn't put lids on his pies.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 18, 2019)

Lids = pies
No lids = tarts


----------



## kittyP (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh god it's all so much boring this year. 
Normally by this point in the series I get quite stressed watching them bake and upset when things go wrong but I just feel quite apathetic about it. 
Do they edit out any bits that show Steff having any kind of personality what so ever?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 22, 2019)

I think what's disappointing me is how often all the showstoppers have been a bit rubbish. I don't remember this happening before.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 22, 2019)

The showstoppers certainly haven't had the wow factor at all. 

I find Alice's facial expressions so annoying.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 22, 2019)

I don’t like Alice.

When she puts her hands under her chin and goes all coy it makes me want to stab her.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2019)

Ugh


----------



## clicker (Oct 23, 2019)

It's all been a bit underwhelming . I've enjoyed Noel and Sandi more than the baking.


----------



## MsHopper (Oct 23, 2019)

I don't really like any of the ones that are left


----------



## Mogden (Oct 23, 2019)

Definitely pants this year. When you think back to that Moulin Rouge inspired final piece a few years ago, Nancy was it?, and even the bread lion, this year is decidedly flat. David's sponges looked like they could have been knocked up in an hour and they really didn't fulfill the brief. It is Bake off. Not Twat about with isomalt off.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 23, 2019)

Remembering what the likes of Kim Joy made throughout the competition last year, and didn't even win, this years lot look so lacklustre.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Judging by the lack of posts it appears that people are falling out of love for bake off.
> I was working last night but have no inclination of catching up with it. I gather Mrs T was watching
> but she said little about it; not a good sign.





kittyP said:


> Oh god it's all so much boring this year.
> Normally by this point in the series I get quite stressed watching them bake and upset when things go wrong but I just feel quite apathetic about it.
> Do they edit out any bits that show Steff having any kind of personality what so ever?





Mogden said:


> Definitely pants this year. When you think back to that Moulin Rouge inspired final piece a few years ago, Nancy was it?, and even the bread lion, this year is decidedly flat. David's sponges looked like they could have been knocked up in an hour and they really didn't fulfill the brief. It is Bake off. Not Twat about with isomalt off.



I did wonder...C4 have played with it too much/watered it down or generally got it wrong. I really don't like the pantomime performances of Sandi and Noel, they detract from the whole thing and don't belong.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I did wonder...C4 have played with it too much/watered it down or generally got it wrong. I really don't like the pantomime performances of Sandi and Noel, they detract from the whole thing and don't belong.


Tbh I don't mind sandi and noel.
They're no Mel and Sue but still quite lovable.
I have always fucking hated Paul Hollywood, don't know why I tolerate watching him at all tbh.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 24, 2019)

What I don't understand is why Paul Hollywood gets to do this Head Judge act and always be the one to cut the cake. This is PRUE LEITH ffs. She's a culinary deity.


----------



## MsHopper (Oct 24, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> What I don't understand is why Paul Hollywood gets to do this Head Judge act and always be the one to cut the cake. This is PRUE LEITH ffs. She's a culinary deity.


I would rate a Prue Leith fist bump over a Paul Hollywood handshake any day of the week


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I did wonder...C4 have played with it too much/watered it down or generally got it wrong. I really don't like the pantomime performances of Sandi and Noel, they detract from the whole thing and don't belong.



Oh god me too - the joke with him throwing the sack pretending she’s in it, it got old as it was being done the first time, every week is too much. 

I stopped watching after the loss of Mary, Mel and Sue but thought I would give it a go again so tried this series. Don’t think I’ll bother with it again though.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 25, 2019)

I will always watch but I feel the best bakers haven't had the personalities this year and they have struggled with that.  

Although, Rosie's having to do everything at least twice in the technical had me this week.  I thought she was proper gonna break. 

I don't like Alice at all, so as long as she doesn't win I will be OK.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm at home, so seconds out. Will nerves win or be overcome?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2019)

**** Steph?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 29, 2019)

My money is on Claudia winkleman


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 29, 2019)

Chocolate cake for the final.
Should be spectacular...
But....


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2019)

Chocolate cake has the potential to be so, ordinary


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2019)

Oh Steph, disaster


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 29, 2019)

Souffles are just a weird choice for a bake off final..arent they?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2019)

Odd curve ball...does Steph work?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mumbles274 said:


> My money is on Claudia winkleman


Oh, she's having a mare


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Souffles are just a weird choice for a bake off final..arent they?



Very much.
Alice going to pieces, Steph having a mare....


----------



## Looby (Oct 29, 2019)

Poor Steph, she’s had such a tough week. All their showstoppers looked great but I reckon David’s got this.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 29, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Odd curve ball...does Steph work?


Yes, got three jobs apparently


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2019)

I'll take that result


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2019)

The tortoise wins.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 29, 2019)

He deserved that


----------



## MsHopper (Oct 29, 2019)

Definitely produced the best bakes in the final


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 30, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Souffles are just a weird choice for a bake off final..arent they?



Potentially unfair. AFAIK, the pro chef's view is that sometimes souffles just don't rise and that's how it is, nothing to be done about it 'cept make spares, which I belive they are not allowed to do in a technical challenge.

David won for his performance on the day, and that's how the rules state it should be. The Rahul scandal from last year was carefully avoided (he was literally told he should have been eliminated on a previous week, but wasn't due to past performance).

Disappointing series over all. I don't think the format is stale - I look forward to it tremendously every year, but these silly Masterchef: The Professionals style challenges are grating ("What do you mean you don't know how to prepare Sea Anenome, you're supposed to be a chef!?"). I like the idea of bread week, pastry week and one or two challenges each year such as vegan or gluten-free. Build and stoke your own tandoor oven week, err... fuck off.

Prue, you're supposed to be the nice or fair one, regardless of what shade of mauve someone's blueberry cream is; Hollybollocks, if you wanted your Maids of Honour to be taller, you should have specifed that in your recipe.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2019)

Great final , David deserved it , I wanted Steph but she folded under the pressure


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 30, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Great final , David deserved it , I wanted Steph but she folded under the pressure


Steph is the one who will get the telly work, so I don't feel that sorry for her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 30, 2019)

Just catching up. I think a chocolate cake is a pretty good challenge as like someone said at the start of the show, they can be very disappointing and " just a brown sponge".


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 30, 2019)

I have never baked a souffle BUT OBVIOUSLY NOT COLD WATER!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 30, 2019)

Sandi's red lipstick is scaring me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2019)

I think Alice should have won if Steff didn’t


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2019)

Still baffled by this


----------



## Saffy (Oct 31, 2019)

I've been left feeling a bit ...meh. 
I think my love of Bake Off might be fading.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 31, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> I think Alice should have won if Steff didn’t



Oh no! Alice really spoilt my enjoyment of the show.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I've been left feeling a bit ...meh.
> I think my love of Bake Off might be fading.


I absolutely felt like that. I just didn't really care. I think this might have been my last series


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2019)

trashpony said:


> I absolutely felt like that. I just didn't really care. I think this might have been my last series


There weren’t any strong personalities, and I also I felt they were rather scraping the bottom of the mixing bowl with people who hadn’t ever made a roux or made a soufflé, or even, imagine!, never made pastry  It just seemed a bit shallow and so _weakly_ showy,  with no deep talents evident iyswim. We are in the age of the influencer, with no graft behind them, I think.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> There weren’t any strong personalities, and I also I felt they were rather scraping the bottom of the mixing bowl with people who hadn’t ever made a roux or made a soufflé, or even, imagine!, never made pastry  It just seemed a bit shallow and so _weakly_ showy,  with no deep talents evident iyswim. We are in the age of the influencer, with no graft behind them, I think.


You've got so wise since you went to Yorkshire!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2019)

trashpony said:


> You've got so wise since you went to Yorkshire!


It’s _proper_ up here


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Potentially unfair. AFAIK, the pro chef's view is that sometimes souffles just don't rise and that's how it is, nothing to be done about it 'cept make spares, which I belive they are not allowed to do in a technical challenge.
> 
> David won for his performance on the day, and that's how the rules state it should be. The Rahul scandal from last year was carefully avoided (he was literally told he should have been eliminated on a previous week, but wasn't due to past performance).
> 
> ...



The show is disappointing, you like the format but think it is stale; can it be freshened up, or maybe refreshed, returning a bit to Bake off of old perhaps, but I doubt that will happen.



Saffy said:


> I've been left feeling a bit ...meh.
> I think my love of Bake Off might be fading.





trashpony said:


> I absolutely felt like that. I just didn't really care. I think this might have been my last series



As said above, I reckon many will agree, it's got tired and it's difficult to see a way forward. Still so sorry if left BBC.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 1, 2019)

Tbf, I don't think it's the fault of the change of channel. It's still the same production company doing the same format they've done for the last 10 years.  

I think there are only so much baking disasters that can happen


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2020)

Not sure how I feel about this. I certainly havent felt as nearly engaged with the latter bake off's anyway.








						The Great British Bake Off: Sandi Toksvig to leave after three years
					

The presenter is leaving the Channel 4 show in order to focus on other work commitments.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## D'wards (Jan 16, 2020)

As noted above, it's all got a bit stale. They should rest it for a couple of years


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2020)

That's not gonna happen. They must have paid a fortune for it. I wonder what the contracts work like for Paul, Pru, Noel  Etc. Are they signed up for one series a time, for several years or what?


----------



## danski (Jan 16, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Not sure how I feel about this. I certainly havent felt as nearly engaged with the latter bake off's anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crumbs!


----------



## clicker (Jan 16, 2020)

I would rather lose Paul or Pru. But it's got so boring any change is welcome. All they need to do now is find contestants who can bake.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 16, 2020)

hash tag said:


> That's not gonna happen. They must have paid a fortune for it. I wonder what the contracts work like for Paul, Pru, Noel  Etc. Are they signed up for one series a time, for several years or what?


True nuff.  They could have saved the X Factor if they would have had a couple of years break, instead they are hammering it into the ground, to increasingly diminishing viewing figures


----------

